# Whitby - recommendations, tips and local places to visit



## avu9lives (Jul 23, 2008)

Any good advice or tips for holidaying in Whitby, will probably be staying self catering.
Any ideas for accomodation, food, stuff to do, places. that type of thing, planning late August/September.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 23, 2008)

I haven't been there since I was nine so I can't remember much.

It's got a big whalebone outside and some steps to climb up to a church.

Also, you can look at the lifeboat station and what remain of the fishing boats.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 23, 2008)

I haven't been there for years.

It's an odd place - lovely in some respects, thoroughly crap in others.  Worth a visit though, certainly, if only because the area around it is so beautiful.

Yorkshire Coast FTW.


----------



## moose (Jul 25, 2008)

Finest place on earth! Can't recommend any accommodation cos we usually just park the campervan up on the front. 

'New' side = usual town centre shops plus Skinner Street nice speciality shops. Loads of pubs, a couple of curry houses, a posh Italian and Botham's Tea Rooms which is like going back in time. A very odd museum, with dinosaurs from the moors, maritime history, and loads of quirky stuff. 

'Old' side = tiny cobbled streets with a couple of very nice restaurants, a wool shop , and a kipper smokery. The Duke of York is supposed to be good for pub food. My favourite boozer is the Black Horse. Goth shops. Amazing abbey ruins and graveyard - I could spend hours reading the headstones of sailors who perished unbelievably far from home for their time. 

Beautiful wide Blue Flag beach, a nice pier, boat trips out of the harbour, nice harbourside cafes. 

Oh, and more chippies than you see in the average town. I haven't tried them, because those Yorkshire weirdoes cook chips in dripping, but everyone else seems to be eating them, so they must be OK. 

If you want to visit elsewhere, Pickering has steam trains.


----------



## Griff (Jul 25, 2008)

We're going there for our anniversary in October. It coincides with a Goth festival we're going to with one of Mrs.Griff's friends. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## moose (Jul 25, 2008)

We're there the week before for a football match - can't wait! (even though I was only there at the end of June  )


----------



## boha (Jul 25, 2008)

Griff said:


> We're going there for our anniversary in October. It coincides with a Goth festival we're going to with one of Mrs.Griff's friends.
> 
> Looking forward to it.



the goth weekend is a right laugh. we went over in the camper last year and met up with a couple of friends. goths as far as the eye could see 

took this pic of one of the local pubs. bless 
there was a bloke stood outside a chippy with a gasmask on, but i ran out of film


----------



## Griff (Jul 25, 2008)

boha said:


> the goth weekend is a right laugh. we went over in the camper last year and met up with a couple of friends. goths as far as the eye could see



Heh! 

Mrs.Griff's mate (young enough to be our daughter) takes it all very seriously, which should be a laugh. 

I'd like to get into it a bit, but as far as Goth dress goes... well


----------



## the button (Jul 26, 2008)

Best advice I can give is avoid 16-22 August (unless you love folk music -- which I do). The place will be rammed, and everything will cost a fortune. Then all the shops will be closed the week after, cos the owners will have gone to the Bahamas with the proceeds. 

http://www.whitbyfolk.co.uk/


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like I going again  previously spent a day there. not long enough, gaw'd can't beleive it was 3/4 years ago.

Thanks for the feedback especially moose, the button, boah & griff, th rest of you need to get out more 

Any way where me charcoals (sp) and sketch pad, planning a bit of gravey yard browsing.
Whishes I had a camper.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2008)

moose said:


> If you want to visit elsewhere, Pickering has steam trains.



I think some of the trains run through to Whitby now.

If you fancy going somewhere else for a while, Staithes and Robin Hood's Bay are worth a look (also Saltburn, but that's a bit further afield).


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 29, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> I think some of the trains run through to Whitby now.



They do.  The North York Moors Railway has obtained running powers on the main line as far as Whitby.  I don't know how many trains run that way - I suspect not many, and not every day - but the NYMR website will tell you.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 30, 2008)

I once spent a great day out in Whitby chipping fossils out of the cliffs with a big pices of rock. Had a great selection of ammonites and shells before I noticed this chap waving at us from the edge of the next bay. I waved back until I realised he was trying to warn us that the tide was coming in rapidly and we were cut off. I put my mate's missus on my shoulders and we waded to safety but it was still a great way to spend an afternoon. Next time I'll bring my own hammer!


----------



## InfoBurner (Jul 31, 2008)

Take the clifftop walk to Robin Hood's Bay.6 miles or so (not as the crow flies). It's an olde smuggling /fishing village,claytiled roofs and labyrinthine passages. The Dolphin hotel,just up from the causeway do great local fish,there's a couple of smashing second hand bookshops and an ever expanding vegan cafe. Loads of fossil hunting opportunities and when the tides out some of the best rockpooling on the North coast. Bus service back to Whitby's pretty regular too. 
See it while ya can it's sliding into the sea at an alarming rate


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 31, 2008)

i used to love the dracula museum as a kid. it's probably either shut down or loads shitter than i remember


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 31, 2008)

InfoBurner said:


> Take the clifftop walk to Robin Hood's Bay.



Robin Hood's Bay is absolutely beautiful, although tbh I do remember it being a bit Royston Vasey-esque...


----------



## longdog (Aug 5, 2008)

I love Whitby and the moors and coast around it.

Me and my ex had a week there staying in a ridiculously cheap pub at the bottom of the steps to the church.

We were there during folk week and I've never seen so many Arran sweaters in my life or so many truly awful turns (and I like folk).

I'm not sure I'd want to stay there too long without a car because to be honest you can do pretty much everything in a couple of days although having said that parking a car in Whitby can be a total nightmare. 

If you likes your fish and chips there's a chippy with a restaurant more or less opposite the station that sells more types of battered fish than you can shake a stick at. If you can get a table and can afford it the Italian on Flowergate (I think) is worth a visit.

Oh... and the filling station in town has a comprehensive selection of pornography


----------



## brix (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't managed it yet, but I've always wanted to stay at La Rosa, a kitsch, eco-friendly caravan site on the moors near Whitby.  I think I'd probably stay in the Elvis caravan 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2007/aug/29/camping.uk


----------



## Griff (Nov 3, 2008)

*Whitby & the Goth Festival - LOL!*

Just got back from spending the weekend in Whitby, and what a lovely place it is too. Great to walk about, great little shops, lovely chips (even with gravey on them), lovely people and great little pubs. Will go back there in the summer when that cutting North Sea wind dies down a bit. 

We went with a friend of ours who's right into all that Goth dressing, and wanted to go to the Goth Festival. Well, what a laugh, walking around the town on Friday and Saturday and you couldn't move for Goths, Dandys, Pirates, undertakers, Victorian  gentleman and mourning ladies with top hats and veils, hearses and all manner of LOL! freaks. 

Great stuff. 

We went to a couple of the events but the bands were pretty shit, but it was worth it just to people watch. 

Kind of like the idea of being a Victorian gentleman with a cane myself next year.


----------



## moose (Nov 20, 2008)

My neighbours go, and take it all very seriously  We usually go the week before when it's cheap. Finest place on earth


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 20, 2008)

That stretch of coast and the little towns there make me actually want to settle in the UK, instead of just occasionally flitting in and out. Gorgeous.


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 22, 2008)

Griff said:


> Just got back from spending the weekend in Whitby, and what a lovely place it is too. Great to walk about, great little shops, lovely chips (even with gravey on them), lovely people and great little pubs. Will go back there in the summer when that cutting North Sea wind dies down a bit.
> 
> 
> Kind of like the idea of being a Victorian gentleman with a cane myself next year.



As long as you get a proper watch chain too. 


Whitby's great (unless you get stung by a wasp at the start of the day). Been there a few times, even saw the Endeavour replica sail in (the cutting North Sea wind seems to be a year round fixture). Caost line is wonderful, especially down from Robin Hood's Bay, we found loads of fossils on the beaches.


----------



## brix (Oct 11, 2009)

*Whitby - your recommendations please*

I'm off to Whitby for a few days on the 28th and I'm very, very excited!  Have a stream of consciousness running through my head which goes something like: 
_beaches, moors, dracula, ruined abbey, ammonites, tea shops, fish and chips, pub lunch, roaring fire, ghost walks, fishing boats, cobbled streets, cottages, sea spray, cliffs, country rambles ..._

I love an old-fashioned tea shop with home-made cakes and mismatched china and I'm hoping there'll be some that fit that description in Whitby.  Can anyone recommend any?  Also looking for recommendations for cosy pubs, fish and chips, things to do, etc.

I await your responses


----------



## Pip (Oct 11, 2009)

There's a goth weekend there twice a year IIRC, it might be worth googling Whitby Goth Weekend or something - IME they've got good taste in tea shops. Completely jealous btw.


----------



## oryx (Oct 11, 2009)

My brother & his family are always going to Whitby and swear by The Magpie for fish & chips (it's well-known though, not a secret!).


----------



## brix (Oct 11, 2009)

Pip said:


> There's a goth weekend there twice a year IIRC, it might be worth googling Whitby Goth Weekend or something - IME they've got good taste in tea shops. Completely jealous btw.



It's not on while we're there.  I'm not sure whether I'm thankful or not 

I can't afford it really, but... fuck it.



oryx said:


> My brother & his family are always going to Whitby and swear by The Magpie for fish & chips (it's well-known though, not a secret!).



Yeah I read something about The Magpie.  I think Rick Stein said they did the best fish and chips in the UK.  High praise coming from him.  Right, The Magpie's deffo on the list.


----------



## Pip (Oct 11, 2009)

brix said:


> It's not on while we're there.  I'm not sure whether I'm thankful or not
> 
> I can't afford it really, but... fuck it.



I seriously love seasides in this weather, screw the finances.
I'm off to look at B&Bs


----------



## brix (Oct 11, 2009)

Pip said:


> I seriously love seasides in this weather, screw the finances.
> I'm off to look at B&Bs



I know!  You get all cold and windswept looking at lovely scenery, and then go and warm up by a fire in a cosy pub - bliss.

We're staying in a cottage, but, another time, I'd like to stay in this hotel/upmarket b&b.  Looks fabulous. http://www.larosa.co.uk/hotel/index.html


----------



## kittyP (Oct 11, 2009)

brix said:


> I know!  You get all cold and windswept looking at lovely scenery, and then go and warm up by a fire in a cosy pub - bliss.
> 
> We're staying in a cottage, but, another time, I'd like to stay in this hotel/upmarket b&b.  Looks fabulous. http://www.larosa.co.uk/hotel/index.html



Oh my god! I am so jealous! I love Whitby and love the look of that hotel. 

Haven't been there since I was a kiddy mind.


----------



## brix (Oct 11, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Oh my god! I am so jealous! I love Whitby and love the look of that hotel.
> 
> Haven't been there since I was a kiddy mind.



The hotel looks great, doesn't it?  I will get to stay there one day!  The same people run a campsite with old gypsy caravans just outside of the town.  Again it looks fabulous. http://www.larosa.co.uk/gallery.html

I haven't stayed there either though - I think they close in September and it's only ever this sort of time of year that my thoughts turn to the British seaside.  It just seems so much more interesting when the weather turns a bit wilder iykwim.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2009)

see if you can get to robin hood's bay nearby - it's beautiful


----------



## brix (Oct 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> see if you can get to robin hood's bay nearby - it's beautiful



It looks lovely and we'll have a car so we'll definitely check it out.  

Am currently obsessed with the Magpie Cafe's menu.  Seafood Chowder for the win!  I'm almost *hoping* for terrible weather  http://www.magpiecafe.co.uk/magpie_cafe.asp


----------



## oryx (Oct 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> see if you can get to robin hood's bay nearby - it's beautiful



Very strongly seconded.

Used to go to both as a child - I don't think I've been to either for at least 15 years.


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 11, 2009)

The Magpie's great & now has a wide menu----- The Dolphin in Robin Hood's bay does good food too & there's a decent Thai place in Whitby too ---


----------



## aqua (Oct 11, 2009)

wow that hotel looks aces


----------



## brix (Oct 11, 2009)

aqua said:


> wow that hotel looks aces



It does, doesn't it? 

But look, look at the amazing cafe I found on A Good Place for a Cup of Tea and a Think (one of my favourite websites).  It's not in Whitby, but it's close by in Sandside, Scarborough.

http://russelldavies.typepad.com/ateaandathink/2004/07/harbour_bar_san_1.html

It really is a vision in yellow.  Fab.bu.lous.


----------



## soulman (Oct 11, 2009)

Whitby Abbey is lovely especially after the tourists leave and you climb over the wall and have a wander around. There's also a nice walk down to the centre of of Whitby, but remember you have to walk back up.

Robin Hood's Bay is lovely to walk around early morning. Enjoy


----------



## soulman (Oct 11, 2009)

Just remembered when I was heading down the road from the abbey a young deer calf sprang out of the hedges and run alongside me before darting back through the hedge on the opposite side of the road. One of those magical moments


----------



## kittyP (Oct 11, 2009)

Indeed! Winter (or autumn) is the only time I really like the sea side here. 

I stayed in Robin Hoods Bay too when I was about 14, in the youth hostel with my parents and some family friends and their daughters. 
Its one of my best memories!


----------



## Bingo (Oct 12, 2009)

Kippers!


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 12, 2009)

oryx said:


> The Magpie for fish & chips (it's well-known though, not a secret!).


Yep Magpie Cafe is good (if you dont mind standing in a queue for a while)


Orang Utan said:


> see if you can get to robin hood's bay nearby - it's beautiful


Being a Baylad myself I'll second this and add that I'd recommend staying in RHB and going to Whitby when you feel like it (its not far)


Bingo said:


> Kippers!



Mmmmm Fortune's kippers

http://www.whitbyonline.co.uk/whitby/whitby-retail/fortunes-kippers/


----------



## moose (Oct 14, 2009)

brix said:


> I love an old-fashioned tea shop with home-made cakes and mismatched china and I'm hoping there'll be some that fit that description in Whitby



Marie Antoinette's on Church Street on the old side. Top Victoria Sponge.

And then the Black Horse opposite for beer. The Ghost Walks leave from outside the pub, or from the whale's jawbones on the other side of the bridge. 

If it pisses down, the museum in Pannett Park is worth a mooch around - crammed full of curiosities.


----------



## brix (Oct 14, 2009)

moose said:


> Marie Antoinette's on Church Street on the old side. Top Victoria Sponge.
> 
> And then the Black Horse opposite for beer.



This is ace, many thanks.  I'm a sucker for a slice of Victoria Sponge 

Thanks for all the suggestions by the way folks.  Soulman - I loved your deer story!

Please keep those top Whitby tips a'comin'.

10 more sleeps


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2009)

Can't believe this - I'm going there on 20th dec or so, I think.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2009)

Last time I was there I went to a small cafe type place on the lane from Flowergate down to the harbour which was decent.  Not sure of the name, but it was just a small doorway (the place is on the first floor).

As well as Robin Hood's Bay, Staithes is also worth a look too.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ah I am bathing in the reflected praise for my home village 

(we hated Whitby-ites when we were kids, was always a big rivalry thing going on)


----------



## soulman (Oct 19, 2009)

If you get bored you could head further up the north east coast


----------



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2009)

We went to Whitby on Saturday. I've been there many times before but I had fish and chips from the Magpie for the first time. They were ok but I've had better, still, having fish and chips from there is one of the tourist 'things to do' and now I've done it  We had ours as a take away and ate them sitting under a bandstand thing with some morris dancers , overlooking the harbour.

There's a large double fronted bakers on Skinner Street with a cafe/tearoom upstairs. It's very old fashioned and the waitresses where little white aprons and caps. It's like going back to the 1930's but the food there is excellent.

The working smoke house is worth a visit and you can buy some kippers to take home.

Not sure about the Abbey. I went years ago and you could walk around it. On Saturday we went again but there seems to be high walls and a visitor centre to get past before you can get to it. I managed to get some good pics though with the sky looking very bright blue as a backdrop to the crumbling abbey. 

Have a lovely time, even the drive there is stunning, especially if you drive up on the road from Pickering.


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2009)

2 more sleeps!!!


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 22, 2009)

Shirl said:


> There's a large double fronted bakers on Skinner Street with a cafe/tearoom upstairs. It's very old fashioned and the waitresses where little white aprons and caps. It's like going back to the 1930's but the food there is excellent.



Elizabeth Botham & Sons - established 1865.

As well as old style cakes, they now serve their own variant on Yorkshire Brack - haven't seen that since childhood visits to the WI tent at the Malton Show.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh yeah Bothams they're good too in an old fashioned good quality sort of way.

Dont forget to have a scout round the Sutcliffe gallery on Flowergate

http://www.whitby-yorkshire.co.uk/sutcliffe/sutcliffe.htm


----------



## moose (Oct 24, 2009)

Bothams is miles better than the magpie for fish and chips, according to my husband who eats that kind of thing (even though the filthy Yorkshires cook in dripping ). Quality fruit cakes, too.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 25, 2009)

Robin Hood's Bay & Staithes - both great places.


----------



## brix (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, we had a great time in Whitby.  It was a lot more crowded than I bargained for though.  I think that would drive me mad if I lived there.  The weather was changeable, but never terrible.  It ranged from wild and windy (perfect for tucking into fish and chips without feeling guilty) to so warm on the last day that we were able to pootle about on the beach at Runswick in t-shirts and bare feet - a amazing thing at the tail end of October 

We didn't make it to Robin Hoods Bay or Staithes I'm afraid.  Not because we didn't intend to but it just didn't work out that way.  We did make it to Filey (which I couldn't make out at all, some lovely buildings but no heart or soul in the place at all), Scarborough (seaside tack but in a good way), Sandside (lovely place with a great beachside cafe) and Runswick (my favourite place, built into the cliffside, with a sweeping beach and a decent pub with a roaring fire).

So, this was the view from my bedroom window in Whitby.  Not bad, eh?






View of Whitby from the other side of the town (up by the whalebone arch):






Rainbow!






Whitby from the churchyard by the abbey, on a grey morning:






ETA: Bugger, why doesn't that work?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2009)

brix said:


> 2 more sleeps!!!



Yay! You do the counting things in sleep things too! 
It makes things much more exciting.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2009)

Can't see your pics but its making my heart ache reading about those places at this time of year, I want to be there soo much


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 29, 2009)

brix said:


> Well, we had a great time in Whitby.  It was a lot more crowded than I bargained for though.  I think that would drive me mad if I lived there.  The weather was changeable, but never terrible.  It ranged from wild and windy (perfect for tucking into fish and chips without feeling guilty) to so warm on the last day that we were able to pootle about on the beach at Runswick in t-shirts and bare feet - a amazing thing at the tail end of October
> 
> We didn't make it to Robin Hoods Bay or Staithes I'm afraid.  Not because we didn't intend to but it just didn't work out that way.  We did make it to Filey (which I couldn't make out at all, some lovely buildings but no heart or soul in the place at all), Scarborough (seaside tack but in a good way), Sandside (lovely place with a great beachside cafe) and Runswick (my favourite place, built into the cliffside, with a sweeping beach and a decent pub with a roaring fire).
> 
> ...




does that?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 29, 2009)

Yay! 

I am a technical wizard.


----------



## brix (Oct 29, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Yay!
> 
> I am a technical wizard.



How did you do that?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 29, 2009)

brix said:


> How did you do that?



Well I quoted your post.  I copy and pasted the links that you gave into flickr.  then I went to the 'share this' function and grab html.  then I copy and pasted the bit that was actually relevant* for urban's purposes. 



*that bit is the section that ENDS .jpg and starts at the ''http'' before that, NOT the http nearest the beginning. 

I don't know why flickr is so crap in this regard.


----------



## brix (Oct 29, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Well I quoted your post.  I copy and pasted the links that you gave into flickr.  then I went to the 'share this' function and grab html.  then I copy and pasted the bit that was actually relevant* for urban's purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand.  I've pasted in pics that were hosted by Flickr a million times before.  I thought I'd copied the same bits as normal.  

Anyway, I've got some more pics to post so I'll give it another go.  I might need your help again in a bit


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't know. I do know I've had trouble with flickr before and not understood what I was doing right or wrong.  It seems very unreliable on this score.  I've never really got into using it because of this. 

How do you normally do it?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2009)

Any way, beautiful photos! 

The rainbow in the grey sky is amazing


----------



## brix (Oct 29, 2009)

And now I must give important teashop and cafe information.

The best places I found for tea and cakes in Whitby were the tearoom at La Rosa hotel (mentioned and linked to above).  This is a wonderful room with great views across Whitby to the abbey.  They do home made cakes and serve tea in a teapot with mismatched bone china cups and saucers.  It's excellent and, for reasons I can't understand, never busy.

The other place I liked for tea and cakes in Whitby was Marie Antoinette's where we had some good coffee and cake.  See:







The beach hut cafe at Sandside was excellent with home made cakes and good coffee.  This is the cafe and its view of the sea:











But the best cafe in terms of decor was the Harbour Bar Cafe in Scarborough which was a vision in yellow formica.  Really excellent coffee too.






They had fabulous original signage too:






ETA:  Gah!  I'm doing what I've always done which is to right click on photo, look at the properties and then copy everything after the http://.  That then gets copied and pasted into the 'insert image' box.  It's always worked up until now!!


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 29, 2009)

moose said:


> (even though the filthy Yorkshires cook in dripping ). Quality fruit cakes, too.


You mean there are other ways to do it? 


Barking_Mad said:


> Robin Hood's Bay & Staithes - both great places.





brix said:


> We didn't make it to Robin Hoods Bay or Staithes I'm afraid.



You let me down, see above for another vote of confidence 

Glad you had a good time though


----------



## brix (Oct 29, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Any way, beautiful photos!
> 
> The rainbow in the grey sky is amazing



Thanks kittyP 
Sorry, wasn't ignoring your comments.  Am just getting frustrated at not being able to post photos!

Sorry Fuchs66 .  I don't drive so couldn't insist on going anywhere really.  I will go though; I'm definitely heading in that direction again soon.

Quimmy - help!  Where is this 'share this' function of which you speak?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 29, 2009)

brix said:


> Runswick (my favourite place, built into the cliffside, with a sweeping beach and a decent pub with a roaring fire)



I've seen this on the map, but never stopped.  Is it worth a look?



brix said:


> ETA:  Gah!  I'm doing what I've always done which is to right click on photo, look at the properties and then copy everything after the http://.  That then gets copied and pasted into the 'insert image' box.  It's always worked up until now!!



On the photo page click 'All sizes' above the photo, click the link for which size you want (probably medium), then copy the photo url from the bottom of the page (the one ending with .jpg).


----------



## brix (Oct 29, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I've seen this on the map, but never stopped.  Is it worth a look?
> 
> 
> 
> On the photo page click 'All sizes' above the photo, click the link for which size you want (probably medium), then copy the photo url from the bottom of the page (the one ending with .jpg).



Runswick was lovely.  Here's some pics (I hope) to give you an idea.  The Royal Hotel was an excellent pub where we had a really good lunch.  It had a fire and sea views too.  Heaven.


----------



## brix (Oct 29, 2009)

Aha, that worked.  Thanks neonwilderness 

Will go back and edit the other post now.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 29, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I've seen this on the map, but never stopped.  Is it worth a look?
> 
> 
> 
> On the photo page click 'All sizes' above the photo, click the link for which size you want (probably medium), then copy the photo url from the bottom of the page (the one ending with .jpg).



See now flickr has a bit that says ''share this'' which, logically, should be what you need if you want to share it.   I don't know why people like flickr so much. 

For some reason I can't do the right click on photo thing on this computer.  I can at home.


----------



## brix (Oct 29, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> See now flickr has a bit that says ''share this'' which, logically, should be what you need if you want to share it.   I don't know why people like flickr so much.
> 
> For some reason I can't do the right click on photo thing on this computer.  I can at home.



It didn't used to be so complicated.  Like I said, I just used to rightclick and copy and paste the properties.  I don't know why they've changed it.  This is so much more of a faff 

I'll check the 'share this' bit on Flickr though.  Hadn't noticed it before.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 29, 2009)

brix said:


> Runswick was lovely.  Here's some pics (I hope) to give you an idea.  The Royal Hotel was an excellent pub where we had a really good lunch.  It had a fire and sea views too.  Heaven.


Looks quite nice, might call in next time I'm down that way 



quimcunx said:


> See now flickr has a bit that says ''share this'' which, logically, should be what you need if you want to share it.   I don't know why people like flickr so much.
> 
> For some reason I can't do the right click on photo thing on this computer.  I can at home.


I think you get different options depending on whether you're logged in or not.


----------



## brix (Oct 29, 2009)

Fuchs66 said:


> Yep Magpie Cafe is good (if you dont mind standing in a queue for a while)
> 
> Mmmmm Fortune's kippers



Forgot to say, we had fish and chips from Magpie Cafe and they were very good, but I think the ones from Mister Chips had the edge actually.
http://www.misterchipswhitby.co.uk/

And we had kippers from Fortunes and they were excellent.  Look at them, aren't they beautiful?

In the smokehouse:





In the shop:





At home, shortly before being crisped up in the frying pan and wolfed down with salad, bread and butter, and some very cold dry sherry:


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2009)

It looks like Eme and I might be heading up to Whitby and Scarborough for a winter weekend. 

Obviously the North Yorkshire Moors Railway is at the top of my list (oh yes!) but is there anything else we should be looking our for in November/early Dec? Any recommended B&Bs?

What's Scarborough like?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 6, 2009)

editor said:


> What's Scarborough like?



Depends what you're after, Scarborough is THE stereotypical Victorian seaside resort.

Whitby's a bit quieter and Robin Hood's Bay beats them both hands down


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm thinking we'll stay in Whitby and pay a visit to Scarborough. What's the good bars in Whitby?

We're fully prepared for hideously inclement weather too!


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 6, 2009)

Its been a long time since I was out and about in Whitby so I'll have to pass on the good pub bit as they tended to go in and out of favour all the time. I used to go to The Angel quite a lot in my younger days though.

I stuck with the pubs in Bay The Laurel being my favourite closely followed by the Bay Hotel and the Dolphin


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 6, 2009)

editor said:


> Obviously the North Yorkshire Moors Railway is at the top of my list (oh yes!)



I think they're replacing a bridge sometime soon, so they might not be running the full length of the line.  

Scarborough is more of a summer town (classic seaside resort), so you'll probably find more stuff to do in Whitby at this time of year.


----------



## moose (Nov 7, 2009)

editor said:


> y the North Yorkshire Moors Railway is at the top of my list (oh yes!) but is there anything else we should be looking our for in November/early Dec?



If you're there on the 5th December, you could look out for outstanding displays of drunkenness from supporters of FC United of Manchester  (and if you are going that weekend, get booking cos b&bs are filling up.)


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 14, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm thinking we'll stay in Whitby and pay a visit to Scarborough. What's the good bars in Whitby?
> 
> We're fully prepared for hideously inclement weather too!



Drop me a line when you're coming to Scarborough Ed. That's where i live now 

Not entirely sure there's more to do in Whitby though...


----------



## oryx (Nov 14, 2009)

Fuchs66 said:


> I stuck with the pubs in Bay The Laurel being my favourite closely followed by the Bay Hotel and the Dolphin



My brother & I were reminiscing on the phone yesterday evening about a night in the Bay Hotel when he was so shit-faced he tried to raid the Sooty charity box because he needed 50p to buy a round.


----------



## moose (Nov 15, 2009)

editor said:


> What's the good bars in Whitby?



Black horse on the old side.


----------



## soulman (Nov 18, 2009)

brix said:


> Forgot to say, we had fish and chips from Magpie Cafe and they were very good, but I think the ones from Mister Chips had the edge actually.
> http://www.misterchipswhitby.co.uk/
> 
> And we had kippers from Fortunes and they were excellent.  Look at them, aren't they beautiful?
> ...



Very cool indeed, except for the sherry 

That food is crying out for a locally brewed ale


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 19, 2009)

oryx said:


> My brother & I were reminiscing on the phone yesterday evening about a night in the Bay Hotel when he was so shit-faced he tried to raid the Sooty charity box because he needed 50p to buy a round.



Cheap bastard 

I think theyre used to stuff like that there though (or they used to be when I went there regularly)


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 19, 2009)

soulman said:


> Very cool indeed, except for the sherry
> 
> That food is crying out for a locally brewed ale



Beers alright with kippers but I reckon you need something with as bit more alcohol in it every now and then to cut through the grease (nice whisky for example).

Fortunes kippers are the best you can get though, they have to sell straight from the shop/smoker because they absolutely refused to comply with EU regulations (which would apparantly have led to them changing the produce itself) and couldn't therefore sell on to other retailers, meaning you have to queue down the street to buy them, and can be disappointed if they sell out, but its worth it.


----------



## soulman (Dec 7, 2009)

editor said:


> It looks like Eme and I might be heading up to Whitby and Scarborough for a winter weekend.
> 
> Obviously the North Yorkshire Moors Railway is at the top of my list (oh yes!) but is there anything else we should be looking our for in November/early Dec? Any recommended B&Bs?
> 
> What's Scarborough like?



How was it?


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2009)

soulman said:


> How was it?


We went to Broadstairs instead seeing as the train fare worked out to something really ridicuous like £200/each.



Will prob go next Spring now.


----------



## soulman (Dec 7, 2009)

> Broadstairs & St. Peter’s is a picturesque town with a _vibrant_ community, staging activities and festivities galore.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not quite sure what the relevance of that unattributed quote is, but you can see a ton of non-vibrant photos from my Broadstairs trip in the photos section.


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 8, 2009)

editor said:


> We went to Broadstairs instead seeing as the train fare worked out to something really ridicuous like £200/each.



AND it means going to Middlesborough.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 10, 2009)

Maidmarian said:


> AND it means going to Middlesborough.



Unless you go to Scarborough and take the bus from there  E2A this is my usual route to RHB

I am disappointed Ed btw 

Hope you had a good time despite the bad choice of locations


----------



## moose (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I was in Whitby last weekend and had a bloody marvellous time, as usual. Beer, football, chocolate coffins, that place has got the lot


----------



## soulman (Dec 11, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm not quite sure what the relevance of that unattributed quote is, but you can see a ton of non-vibrant photos from my Broadstairs trip in the photos section.



I'd prefer some from Whitby and the local area


----------



## soulman (Dec 11, 2009)

moose said:


> Well I was in Whitby last weekend and had a bloody marvellous time, as usual. Beer, football, chocolate coffins, that place has got the lot



Tries not to look at the dinosaur fossils


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 11, 2009)

BTW if anybody needs an address where you can rent a house on a week by week (or even weekend sometimes) basis in Robin Hood's Bay (sleeps 8 comfortably so good for groups/sharing costs) PM me and I can let you know (its my parents' place) I will warn you now though you have to book well in advance as they get booked out really quickly (or get really lucky).


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 11, 2009)

soulman said:


> Tries not to look at the dinosaur fossils



Whitby museum is  for somewhere that size (I was a bit disappointed when they had to return the Maori's head, suppose it was fair does though, I think the Hand of Glory is still there though)

Loads of history, maritime exploration, whaling and dinosaurs


----------



## pennimania (Dec 11, 2009)

I used to go to Whitby and Robin Hood's a lot when I wer an art student in Leeds.

However, my hairdresser told me yesterday that there is a 40's themed weekend in late October and she said it was really good - if you like the 40's (I do) and everyone tries to dress the part.

So if you hanker after stirrup pumps and gas masks, Lyttleton pie and ration cards, get yourself there, snoods and padded shoulders will be worn.

If you just want to savour the idea, Leo Walmesley wrote several novels, 'The Phantom LObster' and 'So Many Loves' that are redolent of the place.

Mr Editor -200 quid? each?   and they say they want us to use public transport.


----------



## argenteum (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't forget to look at the Whitby Lucky Duck shop. You can see them making the ducks and other things from glass - it's great.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 11, 2009)

pennimania said:


> If you just want to savour the idea, Leo Walmesley wrote several novels, 'The Phantom LObster' and 'So Many Loves' that are redolent of the place.


Dont forget Three fevers and Sally Lunn if you're going to mention The Phantom Lobster all based around Robin Hood's Bay (called Bramblewick in the books mind, but if you know the village you can recognise it straight away)

Oh and I have put this up before but a good site (well it's from my cousin so it must be good) is

www.robinhoodsbay.org

check out the photo diary for some fantastic photos of the area



argenteum said:


> Don't forget to look at the Whitby Lucky Duck shop. You can see them making the ducks and other things from glass - it's great.



ah the Lucky Duck place is just a tourist trap, you should be looking at some of the more traditional jet places (if you buy there you may be lucky and be buying a piece that my mum has collected in RHB, a little hobby of hers)


----------



## pennimania (Dec 12, 2009)

Fuchs66 said:


> Dont forget Three fevers and Sally Lunn if you're going to mention The Phantom Lobster all based around Robin Hood's Bay (called Bramblewick in the books mind, but if you know the village you can recognise it straight away)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to love the Lucky Duck when I was a kid.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 12, 2009)

pennimania said:


> I used to love the Lucky Duck when I was a kid.



Well ok then a tourist and kid trap 

All too new fangled for me, give me a nice piece of handworked jet any day


----------

